# Get ripped or die trying



## beachbody30 (Feb 18, 2022)

I spent most of my 20s as a degenerate speed freak, but cleaned myself up after scraping along rock bottom and actually built a pretty great life in the suburbs on the rebound.

I've been training and dieting (mostly) consistently for the past 5 years - and after a series of blood tests showing secondary hypogonadism, hopped on TRT back in April of 2021.

Hoping to use this site as a place to log my journey, and continue to learn from all of experiences posted here.

Shitty gym photo with my newly minted, super faint 6 pack included.



**Goals:**

I estimate my body fat to be around 18-23% (*have calipers coming and going to measure soon - this is based off of my smart scale*), and even though I definitely have an ‘athletic’ appearance, I want to finally have a beach body. Now that I am in my mid-30s, I figure there is no better time to get serious about this than now, as I am certainly not going to start getting younger.


Subjective goal: cut shoulders, 6 pack, more vascularity in my arms.


Objective goal: 12-15% body fat, 16” arms, 46” chest


**Nutrition:**


Est. TDEE: 3100

Target Calories: 2400

Protein: 225g


**Starting stats:**

Age: 32

Weight: 215

Height: 6’2”

Chest: 43”

Waist: 35”

Biceps: 15.25”

Shoulders: 50”

Buttocks: 40.5”

Thighs: 25”

Calves: 15”


**Compounds:**

50mg EOD of Test C (175mg a week)


40mg EOD of Deca (140mg a week) - I take this for my reconstructed elbow and tendonitis in my knees. I view it as a recovery compound in my context/dosage, and it has worked miracles for me.


**Other supplements:**

Gorilla Mode AR - I take 4 pills pre workout right as I wake. (recommended dosage)


Gorilla Mode cAMP PM - I take 2 pills pre workout right as I wake. (recommended dosage)


1g of fish oil daily


1000 iu of Vitamin D daily


7.5g of Creatine daily


**Training:**


NSuns 5 day row template with a focus on core and upper body. 5 accessories per day to start.


Goal is to get at least 60 minutes of walking (or biking/snowboarding) a day, with a focus on building up to 5 mile runs during my lunch break at work.


**Current 1 rep maxes:**

Bench: 290lbs

Deadlift: 460lbs

Press: 185lbs

Squat: 370lbs



**Other notes and information**

So, I know the gorilla mode isn't doing much - but I had bought it last year so figured I would throw it in now.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 18, 2022)

Great start of a log! ill be following along, Keep it up!


----------



## Tazz (Feb 18, 2022)

Watching. Post updates here.


----------



## beachbody30 (Feb 25, 2022)

Update:

These were taken this morning at the gym (gotta love bathroom selfies) - approx. 2 weeks since the originals were taken. They are flexed, and with a pump though so not sure if it's even relevant to compare.

Either way, the weights continue to move easier every week, and I am able to continuously increase my TM by 5-10lbs weekly on NSuns*.


*I have my progression set to where if I can do 6+ reps on my 1+ set, I up the TM by 10lbs.


As soon as I start to stall out on NSuns I think I will probably go back to 5/3/1 BBB for those more slow, steady, sustainable gains. But for now, it's pretty cool to be smashing PRs on a daily basis.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 25, 2022)

Wow, Delts, Traps and arms are responding, NO DOUBT


----------



## BSJ671 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro, pop that zit on your back!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Feb 28, 2022)

BSJ671 said:


> Bro, pop that zit on your back!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


For real! No way I’m flexible enough to reach that day


----------



## PZT (Feb 28, 2022)

nice physique OP


----------



## BSJ671 (Mar 1, 2022)

Let me pop that shit! I love popping zits. Like dr pimple popper. Lolz. Awesome progress by the way brother. Keep pushing   

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## white ape (Mar 1, 2022)

tuning in. Looking great dude


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 1, 2022)

Training is still going great - but man. I am so excited to start my first cycle later this summer. Waiting to get down to lower BF % so I don't aromatize as much (acne is a real bitch and I don't want to depend on tons of AI).

Thinking I am going to do a 12 week blast starting in April of 500mg test C + my current 140mg of Deca. Torn on if I want to get some D-bol as a kickstart, but don't have any so will have to play that by ear (also, since it is so damn estrogenic, it might just put me into insane acne territory). I am going to limit to 12 weeks because I have a 2 week European cruise mid July, and bloods will be due to my current TRT clinic shortly after. Otherwise I would definitely extend to 16 and reevaluate about potentially doing 20.



But, man. It's insane what a dialed diet can do. I have been on this exact test+deca dosage for 6 months, but it wasn't until I dropped all the alcohol and got strict with my diet that my numbers and overall physique have gotten what I would consider notable. I've been adding weight to the bar every week, and am doing for reps what used to be my maxes this time last year.


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 1, 2022)

BSJ671 said:


> Let me pop that shit! I love popping zits. Like dr pimple popper. Lolz. Awesome progress by the way brother. Keep pushing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Oh man - a few days ago when it was raging I would have totally taken you up on that!


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 1, 2022)

Update: took some measurements and while the visual changes are noticeable, I have not moved the tape measure as much as I thought I would.

Starting measurements were taken January 25th - so essentially a month ago.

Biceps: starting at 15.25" - now 15.5"
Shoulders: starting at 50" - now 52"
Chest: starting at 42" - now 44"

everything else is pretty much the same


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 1, 2022)

why pin cyp and deca eod? needle fetish or something?


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 1, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> why pin cyp and deca eod? needle fetish or something?


Good question - and I pin test EOD for more stable levels/less aromatization for TRT. Just throw the deca in the same syringe and dosage schedule for convenience.

Not something I am married to though, so could definitely could be convinced to go down to E3.5D or something like that.

I hate needles TBH


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 1, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Good question - and I pin test EOD for more stable levels/less aromatization for TRT. Just throw the deca in the same syringe and dosage schedule for convenience.
> 
> Not something I am married to though, so could definitely could be convinced to go down to E3.5D or something like that.
> 
> I hate needles TBH


i hate pinning eod and love when I can get away with twice a week. those are some long esters, u can probably get away with it


----------



## yachtson (Mar 1, 2022)

Good on you dude! Spent my early-mid 20's as an addict as well. Cleaned myself up and got back on the gain train, always had a good physique but it's crazy how cutting booze and benzo's sheds the extra weight. 

Best of luck on your journey -- stay blessed!


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 4, 2022)

Well - training is finally stalling out on NSuns. I think I've been progressing a bit too fast - so am going to "back off" by going back to some 5/3/1 BBB 4 day work. I think the extra day of rest is going to do a lot for me - going heavy 5 days a week is really wearing me down.

Excited to start my first cycle - have some baseline bloods scheduled for March 24 and then thinking I will start my "blast".

Right now, thinking I might just double my TRT dosage and then reevaluate from there. Thinking I might kickstart with Anadrol the first 4 weeks too - as long as my baseline bloods come back in a good range.


So what I'm thinking my cycle will be (and if it's dumb, please let me know)

350mg Test C weekly (pinned EOD since that's what I do now anyways)
280mg Deca weekly
**have some NPP - and thinking I might add that in as a way to get more nandrolone in my system faster. so maybe doing 200mg of NPP on top of Deca and Test for the first 4 weeks.
50mg Anadrol pre workout


----------



## yachtson (Mar 4, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Well - training is finally stalling out on NSuns. I think I've been progressing a bit too fast - so am going to "back off" by going back to some 5/3/1 BBB 4 day work. I think the extra day of rest is going to do a lot for me - going heavy 5 days a week is really wearing me down.
> 
> Excited to start my first cycle - have some baseline bloods scheduled for March 24 and then thinking I will start my "blast".
> 
> ...


How much NPP are you thinking of running that first month? You going to frontload the deca?


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 4, 2022)

yachtson said:


> How much NPP are you thinking of running that first month? You going to frontload the deca?


Thinking 200mg a week in addition the the 280mg of Deca - as sort of a front load. 

It makes sense why it would work to me - but I have seen people say it's a dumb idea so am hesitant though.


----------



## yachtson (Mar 4, 2022)

That actually sounds like a broscience hack that may work! I can't give yo any advice from personal experience as I haven't tried that though it makes sense in theory.

I'd just be weary of deca D. Maybe bump the test to 400mg that first 4 weeks while your pinning NPP+Deca since that's got some potential sides. 

Definitely would frontload 800mg week 1 day 1 test C then run 400mg the following 3 weeks if I was going to be injecting 480mg weekly of nandrolone. 

Going to start a blast with test and NPP in a couple weeks. I've got deca on hand too but since im going to PCT don't think I'll run this anytime soon.


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 4, 2022)

yachtson said:


> That actually sounds like a broscience hack that may work! I can't give yo any advice from personal experience as I haven't tried that though it makes sense in theory.
> 
> I'd just be weary of deca D. Maybe bump the test to 400mg that first 4 weeks while your pinning NPP+Deca since that's got some potential sides.
> 
> ...



I like the attitude! Ha. "It just might work". That's where I'm at with it too.

And yea - one of the benefits of having a shitty natural test production and being on TRT for life is that I don't need to worry about PCT.


----------



## yachtson (Mar 5, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> I like the attitude! Ha. "It just might work". That's where I'm at with it too.
> 
> And yea - one of the benefits of having a shitty natural test production and being on TRT for life is that I don't need to worry about PCT.


For sure. Btw I’d wait on using the Anadrol till later in the cycle tail end. That way when you feel more acclimated to the gear your blasting you hit it with that BOOM BOOM and gains continue to skyrocket. Good luck to you my fellow scientist


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 5, 2022)

yachtson said:


> For sure. Btw I’d wait on using the Anadrol till later in the cycle tail end. That way when you feel more acclimated to the gear your blasting you hit it with that BOOM BOOM and gains continue to skyrocket. Good luck to you my fellow scientist


That’s not a bad idea! Give me a bit of a boost at the end to smash some PRs.


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 9, 2022)

Well - I went and got myself a cold. Fucking sucks. Made it into the gym today and got through the workout, but my diet over the last few days has been pretty shit. Ended up reverting to my old ways of eating way too much shitty food.

Feeling bloated, 6 pack is much fuzzier.

Back on track with diet today though, so I know that by the time my sickness lets up I will be looking good again.


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 11, 2022)

Still have a lingering cold - but pushed through training this week and still seeing progress.

Secured a better source for gear - so will be starting my first cycle next week when it arrives:

60mg NPP EOD (210/week)
120mg Test C EOD (420/week)


Going to start with those dosages and take it from there - upping the NPP if I don't get any mental/sexual sides and then reevaluating test dosage based on how I manage estrogen.


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Mar 12, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> I spent most of my 20s as a degenerate speed freak, but cleaned myself up after scraping along rock bottom and actually built a pretty great life in the suburbs on the rebound.
> 
> I've been training and dieting (mostly) consistently for the past 5 years - and after a series of blood tests showing secondary hypogonadism, hopped on TRT back in April of 2021.
> 
> ...


Welcome! 
Your current is my goal physique.
I’m 5’9, 70kg. With no chest or arm.
Currently eating 3,500 calories a day with terrible results.
Hence why I’m looking for some juice!


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 12, 2022)

thejennerbrandon said:


> Welcome!
> Your current is my goal physique.
> I’m 5’9, 70kg. With no chest or arm.
> Currently eating 3,500 calories a day with terrible results.
> Hence why I’m looking for some juice!


Thanks for the compliment - it’s funny but where I am now is where I expected to be after only a year of lifting ha. Instead it took 4.5 years

and now that I’m here my goals have only gotten more ambitious with regards to my physique. It’s basically a never ending treadmill ha.


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 15, 2022)

First day of the cycle and feeling pumped about the progress I am going to be able to make. The tendonitis in my knees seems to be getting better with mobility exercises/stretches too - so all in all it's a great day.


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 15, 2022)

Also - just discovered the macro magic that is 93% lean beef. 

I’m so sick of chicken - so eating burgers is going to be a game changer.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Also - just discovered the macro magic that is 93% lean beef.
> 
> I’m so sick of chicken - so eating burgers is going to be a game changer.


no such thing as getting sick of chicken...Train your mind and mouth not to care about taste


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 15, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> no such thing as getting sick of chicken...Train your mind and mouth not to care about taste


Man - i know I need to get there. I just love food so much and have really gotten into a rut of sous vide-ing like 6lbs of chicken every Sunday in the same way and then eating that throughout the week for lunches and dinners.

I think I just need to find some more chicken breast recipes. 

also, as I transition to slight surplus over the next few weeks, I’ll be able to calorically afford more interesting parts of the chicken (smoked thighs? Yes please!)


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 17, 2022)

So - day 7 of my cycle and day 4 on 50mg of Anadrol preworkout and not sure if it’s just placebo but I feel fucking amazing. I did yardwork all day yesterday breaking up concrete and removing fence posts and had the best deadlift workout of the year this morning.

Weights are feeling lighter and my energy level is high. I also got my first quad veins and saw some veins on the side of my abs yesterday. 

Just started supplementing TUDCA as well.


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 21, 2022)

Well boys, it finally happened. People are finally wondering if I’m “on” something or not. Feels like I hit a milestone.

We had a barbecue this weekend with a bunch of friends and got more than one comment regarding my physique/potentially being on the sauce. 

feelsgoodman


----------



## beachbody30 (Mar 28, 2022)

So - just got an early cycle blood draw done. I'm only two weeks into my cycle, but I want to verify that the UGL test I am injecting is at least keeping me at my TRT levels (ideally nearly tripling them). I also want to just check in on my HCT as it was getting pretty high, and I can't donate since my dumbass went and got HIV when I was younger.

I went on a camping trip this weekend and ate way too much junk food - stomach is looking soft. I am reinvigorated re: keeping my diet strict now though, so that's good. Plus, it was fucking magical to be out in the woods with my wife and dog.

Also, I am a cyst-y person by nature. Did a 4 year battle with a Pilonidal cyst which ended in 2 excision surgeries back to back. Now I have a wicked one right near my waistline on the front side of my hips. Hurts like a bitch to bend over and is draining like crazy. I have some antibiotics for a dental surgery scheduled tomorrow so I started taking those a day early in hopes that helps *fingers crossed*

It's super demotivating though - cysts are the fucking worst. It's so humiliating to be oozing smelly puss 24x7 - and the pain is legit a 7/10 sometimes. I do have a message to my doc to set up an Appointment this week, but they are so understaffed that I'm not super optimistic.


----------



## beachbody30 (Apr 11, 2022)

Well boys - all the dieting and anabolics paid off. Went to Vegas this weekend with my wife and her friends and got more compliments than I ever have in my entire life. Felt really fucking good.

Also had a threesome with wife and one of her friends, which was awesome until it wasn’t. Turns out her friend might be a little less gay than my wife hoped - and ended up getting wayyyyyy too into me. Like possessively so. As a defense mechanism my wife decided to get blackout drunk and got us kicked out of basically everywhere.

Threesomes are hard, man. While I definitely loved it, in hindsight it was probably not worth it. Wife took the day off work today and has been pretty much just crying on and off. The whole goddamn thing was her idea…. Oh well.

Excited to get back into the routine and get some mass going. On week 4? Of my 500 test/350 NPP cycle, and ready to bulk up some more before my photo shoot in June.


I also got bloods done and things look decent. LDL/HDL is looking worse than it did in January but is still in an acceptable range, plus my HCT went down so I am glad I don’t need to worry about where to get drained anytime in the immediate future.


----------



## beachbody30 (Apr 13, 2022)

Back to making this a training log like it was intended.

Currently eating 3500 calories a day, trying to hit at least 370g of clean carbs and 250g of protein daily. Holy shit this is hard. This will be the first time in my life I have ever tracked calories to make sure I am in a surplus and it might be harder than dieting. 370g of clean carbs has been a hard target for me to hit. Right now my best tool for it is overnight oatmeal and rice + sugar free teriyaki sauce.

Lifts are feeling good - transitioned back to low bar squats and that is getting rid of all my knee issues. I had moved to high bar a few years ago when I took up olympic weightlifting, but I don't think I have the right mobility to do high bar without stressing the fuck outta my poor patellar tendon.

Up a total of 5.6lbs from when I started the cycle, which is kinda underwhelming. Thinking I need to keep ramping up my calories. I should be growing faster than this on 500 test + 350 NPP - and my training + sleep are super on point.

I still feel like a fat kid, and loveeeeee my new abs - so am scared to ramp up cals too fast. Would increasing them by say, 200 a week be a good plan? Or should I just man the fuck up and start smashing 4000 cals a day?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 13, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Well boys - all the dieting and anabolics paid off. Went to Vegas this weekend with my wife and her friends and got more compliments than I ever have in my entire life. Felt really fucking good.
> 
> Also had a threesome with wife and one of her friends, which was awesome until it wasn’t. Turns out her friend might be a little less gay than my wife hoped - and ended up getting wayyyyyy too into me. Like possessively so. As a defense mechanism my wife decided to get blackout drunk and got us kicked out of basically everywhere.
> 
> ...


Fuck yea nothing feels better then when your hard work gets noticed.

Well it’s better it blew up in her face then the other way around and your wife fell in love with her. The collateral damage isn’t worth one night of busting nuts especially if you guys weren’t open prior to being married.

You better comfort the hell out of her and tell her it will be ok there is no spot to be in more vulnerable  than that in a relationship.


----------



## beachbody30 (Apr 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Fuck yea nothing feels better then when your hard work gets noticed.
> 
> Well it’s better it blew up in her face then the other way around and your wife fell in love with her. The collateral damage isn’t worth one night of busting nuts especially if you guys weren’t open prior to being married.
> 
> You better comfort the hell out of her and tell her it will be ok there is no spot to be in more vulnerable  than that in a relationship.


Yea man - I've been playing counselor and I think we are gonna come outta this stronger than ever. Turns out she had gotten (date) raped a few times right before she never met me - and never dealt with it. Since we were pretty drunk (and on mushrooms) during the threesome, I think she ended up dredging up some of those old wounds. We've definitely got shit to work out, but I am super optimistic about everything.

And I can't agree any more with busting my nut being worth it - luckily I had the foresight of not fucking the third girl. Stuck to only fucking the wife, and not focusing much on her beyond some oral. I think if I would've, this would have been WAY worse.

Also - I think being on cycle helped me handle this shit. I'm normally a calm guy, but I handled the shit this weekend like a goddamn buddhist monk compared to how I would normally -  and I'm going to credit the test+NPP


----------



## Tarz (Apr 14, 2022)

Great log, respect. I'll be following.


----------



## beachbody30 (Apr 25, 2022)

Weighing in at around 217-219lbs the past few days, which makes it an approximate 8lb gain since the start of my cycle. I'm sure at least half of that is water, but thinking I am making some decent lean tissue gains as well.

Vascularity is really increasing, which is super cool. I always thought I was someone who just wasn't meant to have roadmap forearms, but it turns out I was always just carrying a bit too much body fat.

Went on a hike in the mountains with my wife+pup yesterday and the calf pumps were fucking insane! I felt like a cripple on the steep uphills. The pump was crazy though, and I had veins and definition in my calves like I've never seen before. Thinking I should maybe get some Taurine, as that is what people typically recommend to mitigate painful pumps.


----------



## beachbody30 (May 13, 2022)

I am terrible at keeping up with this - but it's a long game so there's still time for me to clean it up.

Training has been going OK. Constantly training around bad joints though, and that is getting really old.

My favorite thing in the world is mountain biking - and this whole gaining ~20lbs thing has made it much, much harder. My cardio has gone to shit(my fault, it's been rainy the past few months and I've been lazy), and all this excess bodyweight is only exacerbating the issue.

Going to suck it up and start doing daily 1 mile runs - hopefully working up from there to get back to a point where I can enjoy time on the bike again.


----------



## Dex (May 13, 2022)

This looks like a good start. It appears that you are in the 12-15% BF already. You should be able to hit those other numbers/goals fairly quickly.


----------



## PZT (May 14, 2022)

Zoom your profile pic earlier man. Solid asf


----------



## beachbody30 (May 20, 2022)

Felt joocy today


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 20, 2022)

Thats a hell of a transformation in 3 months bro!


----------



## PZT (May 20, 2022)

Go check out Yano in a singlet and that little thing won’t seem so juicy anymore. 










Great physique btw haha. Cheers bro


----------



## beachbody30 (Jun 3, 2022)

So - stopped NPP on Monday after a solid 12 week run. Coming off of it has been... amazing? I wouldn't say I noticed any sides specifically while on, but since coming off my libido has been through the fucking roof.

Also, dropping 7lbs or so of water/bodyweight feels incredible. I don't think my body likes being above 220, and prefers to be closer to 200. Sitting at 213 as of this morning.

So for my next cycle, I really want to cut harder beforehand so I have more headroom to bulk before hitting an uncomfortable size. Other than weights, my recreational life revolves around outdoor stuff (biking, hiking, snowboarding, backcountry etc...) so I want to structure my training/gear cycles around enabling that lifestyle as opposed to just "getting jacked".


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 3, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Felt joocy today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You completely transformed.


----------



## beachbody30 (Jun 21, 2022)

Cycle done! Back to trt/cruise on 150mg/week.

Since dropping NPP and lowering test, I've lost about 15lbs of water and am feeling fucking incredible. I didn't realize how much that extra water weight affected me when biking/hiking/doing more cardio oriented things until I lost it. I think in future cycles I will try and focus on reducing water weight gain and focusing more on steady/lean gains.

Overall the cycle was an incredible success. I am physically a completely different person now, with abs (kind of a 6 pack depending on lighting), vascularity in my arms/chest/shoulders/thighs and my shoulders have probably doubled in size. I was at a music festival 2 weeks ago and was given comments/compliments about my physique basically any time I was walking around. It was a surreal feeling - definitely addictive to get that kind of validation from complete strangers. It felt really good - though I am doing my best to recognize that as a not so healthy good feeling. Don't wanna feed my narcissism any more than necessary.


I started the cycle at 210lbs and was 221lbs when I took my last NPP shot. Right now, as I eat at maintenance and piss out water, I am sitting at 206lbs.


Overall, great cycle. I learned a LOT about eating (and how not to). I was hoping to really "bulk up" during this cycle, but it ended up being an insanely successful recomp instead. Next cycle come August - I really want to focus on eating more so I can pack more mass on. It would be really cool to be a shredded 210-215 next summer.



Thank you to everyone on the board. While I didn't necessarily reach out to anyone for direct help - this board has been an insanely valuable resource and I feel really fortunate to be able to use all of the knowledge y'all have gained to my benefit.



Threw in some before pictures as a comparison. Drugs work, guys.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 21, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Cycle done! Back to trt/cruise on 150mg/week.
> 
> Since dropping NPP and lowering test, I've lost about 15lbs of water and am feeling fucking incredible. I didn't realize how much that extra water weight affected me when biking/hiking/doing more cardio oriented things until I lost it. I think in future cycles I will try and focus on reducing water weight gain and focusing more on steady/lean gains.
> 
> ...


Great progress!  There's no way that drugs alone did that.  Not ignore the hard work you put in at the gym, how was your diet and cardio to lose some of your weight?  Were the before pics at the start of your cycle @210, or during your bloated/water period @221?

EDIT:  I'll read the rest of the thread so I can answer my own questions.  LOL.


----------



## beachbody30 (Jun 21, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Great progress!  There's no way that drugs alone did that.  Not ignore the hard work you put in at the gym, how was your diet and cardio to lose some of your weight?  Were the before pics at the start of your cycle @210, or during your bloated/water period @221?
> 
> EDIT:  I'll read the rest of the thread so I can answer my own questions.  LOL.


ha no worries - I love talking about myself.

Diet was on point - did a lot of trial and error with calorie/macro counts and learned a ton about how my body handles large amounts of certain foods. Ended up on a medium carb/high protein diet as my favorite. Carbs bloat me and make me poop too much (like 5-6 times a day - super annoying).

Before pic was just on TRT @ 210 - and is pretty representative of how my body used to look all the time. After pic was last week, so about 3 weeks after stopping NPP and a week after lowering test.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 21, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> ha no worries - I love talking about myself.
> 
> Diet was on point - did a lot of trial and error with calorie/macro counts and learned a ton about how my body handles large amounts of certain foods. Ended up on a medium carb/high protein diet as my favorite. Carbs bloat me and make me poop too much (like 5-6 times a day - super annoying).
> 
> Before pic was just on TRT @ 210 - and is pretty representative of how my body used to look all the time. After pic was last week, so about 3 weeks after stopping NPP and a week after lowering test.


Way to kill it and being responsible on your program!


----------



## beachbody30 (Jul 25, 2022)

Really excited to get back into it after a nearly month long hiatus. Had an emergency cyst surgery (fucking gross shit) that put me out of the gym for a week, followed by a two week European honeymoon.

Feeling weak as fuck, but still the same 203lbs I was my last day in the gym so thinking I didn't lose too much.

Right now I am doing a 3 week cycle of 5/3/1 to get some blood back into my muscles - on a high protein maintenance calorie diet. After this 3 week training cycle, I am SUPER fucking pumped to start on a Gamma Bomb run as I start my next cycle. Next cycle is going to be identical to the last, except I am replacing NPP with Deca as I have it on hand and have not had any bad sides from my last Nandrolone run.

So, 8/15 is the day. Going to be starting a 16 week run of 500 test/300 deca. Am going to be slowly increasing calorie surplus by 100 a week until I start looking too soft. High carb was really rough on my digestion last time, so thinking higher protein might be worth a shot. Am going to be ironing out macros over the next few weeks.

Excited to be more involved in this as both a journal and a way to keep myself accountable. So excited to get started on Gamma Bomb... think I've read it cover to cover twice now and I legit thought about it more than I'm proud of while on my fucking honeymoon ha.

Also, bloods tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 25, 2022)

Get it son!


----------



## beachbody30 (Jul 28, 2022)

Alright - time to get more granular.

Today - diet is:

*Breakfast*
4 large eggs
1 plain bagel
3 tbsp of cream cheese

Lunch:
300g of slow cooker honey garlic chicken
1 cup of white rice
1 package of freezer green beans

Dinner:
12oz of 93% hamburger
2 hamburger buns
4 tbsp of ketchup
1 package of freezer peas


Snack:
1 honey crisp apple
1 PB Shake. My own creation - consisting of 100g of fat free greek yogurt, 48g of PBFit, 240mL of almond milk and 2 scoops of whey isolate from my protein. Comes out to 502 cal, 76g of protein, 19g of carbs and 10.8g of fat.


Total macros for the day: 3100 calories, 274g of protein, 260g of carbs and 87g of fat.

Happy-ish with this, but definitely open to critique. Not going to be set in stone by any means, but thinking this might be close to the kind of targets I am going to wanna hit on blast (with more calories obv.)



Training:

As mentioned in my previous post, going with a quick 5/3/1 cycle to get the blood back in my muscles after 4 weeks out of the gym. Doing the "5/3/1 for bodybuilding" which is the closest to a bro split 5/3/1 gets.


Today:

*Standing Shoulder Press*
Warmup shoulder presses starting with bar and ending at 85lbs
90x5
105x5
120x5
135x3
145x2 (felt really good, could have kept going but am really focusing on injury avoidance so stopped there)


*Seated Dumbbell Press*
3x12 @ 55lbs each hand. Felt really good, hardest part was getting the weight up to a starting position.


*Pullups*
3x10 - superset with seated dumbbell press


*Lateral Raise*
3x15 @ 20lbs


*Dumbbell Curls*
3x12 @ 40lbs


*Triceps Rope Pushdown (extension?idk whatever you call it)*
3x20 @ 55lbs


----------



## beachbody30 (Jul 31, 2022)

Fuck. Sick again. Not covid, but at 60% max right now.

Yesterday was legs/back day. 


*Deadlift (in KG since my new gym only has KGs at the DL platform)*
Warmup sets starting at 60kg up to 105kg

5 x 112kg
5 x 129kg
5 x 150kg

**deadlifts felt INSANELY heavy, even though they were with weights I've been comfortable with for at least 2 years now. Thinking this might be at least partly due to illness.

*ISO Machine row*
3 x 15 @ 90lbs each hand. New exercise for me, not sure how much I love it. 

*Pull up*
4 x 10

*Cable Crunch*
4 x 15 @ 110lbs


Overall a 4/10 workout - but was at the new gym (so that was a win). Focusing on sleep this weekend so hopefully I can hit it 100% on Monday.



*Diet*

Bagel w/light cream cheese
4 large eggs


300g of Honey Garlic Chicken

Impossible burger patty + bun

8oz of 93% lean beef on bun w/slice of Swiss cheese

150g of strawberry yogurt w/300g of granola


Total macros for the day:

3420 calories
220g of protein
366g of carbs
110g of fat


Diet was all over the place, partly due to apathy and partly due to needing to go grocery shopping. I have the hardest time staying strict when I feel like trash.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 1, 2022)

Take 2, my dumbass posted this in a Covid thread. 



Man - nothing like a solid night of sleep to cure what ails me. Feeling close to 100% and might even say I have a "pep in my step" again. Feels great.


*Today was Legs day:*

*Squat*
Warmup sets up to 85kg
5 x 86kg
5 x 100kg
8 x 110kg

*Leg Press*
2 x 12 @ 270lbs
1 x 12 @ 315lbs

*Seated leg curls*
1 x 12 @ 85lbs
1 x 12 @ 95lbs
1 x 12 @ 105lbs

*Leg Extensions*
3 x 12 @ 110lbs

Then some weighted ab stuff. Overall 8/10 workout.


*Nutrition. - ~3200 calories, 270g of protein, 270g of carbs and 100g of fat*


Breakfast - 874 cals, 46g of protein, 80g carbs, 39g fat
4 large eggs
1 bagel w/light cream cheese
1 small tub of Noosa yougut

Lunch - 998 cals, 93g protein, 56g carbs, 41g fat
12oz of 93% beef
2 hamburger buns
2 slices of Swiss cheese
sugar free ketchup

Dinner
300g of honey garlic chicken
1 cup of white rice

Snacks - 611 cal, 69g protein, 41g carbs, 15g fat
Chocolate protein mug cake, with PBFit 'frosting', in a bowl of sugar free chocolate brownie pudding. Fucking delicious. Will gladly post recipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 3, 2022)

Felt really good in the gym yesterday - but man were my legs sore. I promise to never again miss 3 weeks of leg days in a row.

*Bench*
Warmups to 135lb
5 x 160lb
5 x 180lb
12 x 205lb

*Seated Iso row*
3 x 12 @ 80lbs each arm

*Weighted Dips*
4x10 with a 40lb kettlebell

*Pullups*
3x10 - elbow started giving me trouble so stopped at 3 sets instead of the planned 4

*Cable Fly*
4 x 12 @ 27.5lb

*Pushdown*
3 x 20 @ 65lb

*Dumbbell Curl*
3 x 10 @ 40lb

*Lateral Raise*
3 x 15 @ 20lbs

*Loaded donkey calf raise*
4 x 12 @ 155lb


*Nutrition*
Today was not a proud day. Macros all sorta fit, but my plan went to shit. I had a quasi-emergency visit to the ophthalmologist and ended up getting stoned afterwards out of frustration. This is an honest accounting for what I ended up eating *sigh*


4 eggs
English muffin with light cream cheese

4 tbsp of peanut butter with a honecrisp apple
1 kirkland protein bar

200g of Costco rotisserie chicken
5 (5!) fucking pure protein bars. so damn good, but why did I have to eat so many?

1 Costco chicken bake from the food court

1 chocolate muffin from the bake shop


*Totals for the day:* ~3500 calories, 296g of protein, 250g of carbs and 144g of fat.



Today is an off day for weights, but am planning on doing a 2 mile run over lunch. Want to make sure I keep my cardio up for this upcoming cycle.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 4, 2022)

Man - health shit sucks. Having an issue where I go blind in my left eye 1-2 times a month and it's really hard to get a referral/get a doctor to take me seriously. Spent wayyyyyy too much time relaying messages between doctors offices and my health insurance.

But, training is still awesome, so I'm gonna focus on that.

Got a 2 mile run in yesterday, and it went really well. Cardio is feeling solid, so as long as I can keep this up on cycle I think I will be in a much better place.


*Nutrition today*

Kodiak cakes with PBfit and blueberries

8oz of 93% beef with bun, Swiss cheese slice, and zero sugar ketchup

200g of barbecue chicken (with sugar free sauce)

bag of freezer green beans

my chocolate protein mug cake concoction

Totals are only at 2400 calories (255p 151c 61f) - so will make sure to snack on something reasonably healthy to get me up to ~3300. Probably something fat heavy.


*Training today*

Man, I fucking love my new gym. Such a good vibe to be surrounded by people fitter than me.

*Press*
warmups to 40kg
5x44kg
5x50kg
8x60kg

*Dumbbell shoulder press*
4x10 @ 55lbs

*Lateral raise*
3x12 @ 25lbs

*Triceps extension*
3x20 @ 55lbs

*Cable fly*
3x12 @ 27.5

*Calf raise (standing donkey)*
4 x 12 @ 190lbs


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 6, 2022)

Alright - bloodwork is back and everything looks good! Thinking I might start blasting this week instead of next.

Also riding a biking high - had a chance to get a ride in yesterday for the first time in a month, and have another long one planned with my wife this morning. Afterwards, I've gotta get in back and legs at the gym.


Kinda fell off on my diet yesterday. I ate 'healthy' but did not track, and in no way got my usual protein macros. Not worried, but wanting to stay transparent (@Stickler setting a helluva an example!). Today will be better.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Alright - bloodwork is back and everything looks good! Thinking I might start blasting this week instead of next.
> 
> Also riding a biking high - had a chance to get a ride in yesterday for the first time in a month, and have another long one planned with my wife this morning. Afterwards, I've gotta get in back and legs at the gym.
> 
> ...


Are you on TRT? I'm Learning to understand blood work better so I'm just curious.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Are you on TRT? I'm Learning to understand blood work better so I'm just curious.


I am - on 140mg of test c, injected EOD


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 8, 2022)

So - health stuff sucks. Everyone has it, although it feels like I am kind of falling apart right now. I've got 4 separate "things" I am dealing with right now, and between dealing with insurance and fighting for referrals it has been fucking exhausting.

1. In process of getting a new mouth. I found out I had a failed dental implant last year, so I have been going through the process of bone grafting/getting a new implant for the last 18 months. Hopefully it can all wrap up next year.

2. I get cysts - always have since I was a kid. Dealt with a Pilonidal in my early 20s, and am now battling one in my crotch which can make some days unbearably painful. Have gotten it drained once already, and am hoping it heals before a full excision/secondary healing (that shit REALLY sucks). Dealing with the unknown of when another pops up and where is a huge source of anxiety in my life.

3. I go blind periodically in my left eye for 5-10 minutes at a time. No opthamologist has been able to find anything wrong with my eye, so they have always dismissed me. Now I finally have a retinal specialist who thinks it could be mini strokes. Great. Have a follow up for that later today.

4. HIV. this one is easy - just a hassle with insurance. My script runs like $3k a month before insurance, and insurance is always dragging its feet when it comes to paying up.



/rant


To offset all this stress, and to celebrate my bloodwork looking clean, I've decided to double down on my focus for this upcoming training cycle. Gamma Bomb started today, and I did my first NPP/Test injection on Saturday, second today.

Today was back, left my notebook in the gym so don't have weights to document. Overall it was good, but new movements were kind of strange. Thinking it will be a few sessions before I can really 'feel' things like the meadows row in the ways I am supposed to. Right now it just feels alien.

*Nutrition:*

3200 calories (increasing to 3300 next week)
248g of protein
270g of carbs
93g of fat


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 8, 2022)

That's a lot to deal with. Your resilience against adversity is inspiring!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> So - health stuff sucks. Everyone has it, although it feels like I am kind of falling apart right now. I've got 4 separate "things" I am dealing with right now, and between dealing with insurance and fighting for referrals it has been fucking exhausting.
> 
> 1. In process of getting a new mouth. I found out I had a failed dental implant last year, so I have been going through the process of bone grafting/getting a new implant for the last 18 months. Hopefully it can all wrap up next year.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Way to juggle and handle all of that once.  Some of it sounds just like a hassle, but some of it sounds.. uh... well great job on pushing past and getting in the gym to do the deed.  I've never done NPP, how does your body typically respond to it?


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Wow!  Way to juggle and handle all of that once.  Some of it sounds just like a hassle, but some of it sounds.. uh... well great job on pushing past and getting in the gym to do the deed.  I've never done NPP, how does your body typically respond to it?



My body seems to handle NPP really well - no real negative sides besides a bit of water gain.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 9, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> So - health stuff sucks. Everyone has it, although it feels like I am kind of falling apart right now. I've got 4 separate "things" I am dealing with right now, and between dealing with insurance and fighting for referrals it has been fucking exhausting.
> 
> 1. In process of getting a new mouth. I found out I had a failed dental implant last year, so I have been going through the process of bone grafting/getting a new implant for the last 18 months. Hopefully it can all wrap up next year.
> 
> ...


man that all sucks man. 
Hope it all gets taken care of


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 9, 2022)

Pics! Figured it would be good to have some un-pumped pre cycle photos. 

Weighed in at 208 pounds this morning


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 11, 2022)

Ok - so my training journal is just a notebook and I always leave it in my car so I don't forget it... but man is it inconvenient to transfer all of my chicken scratch to the computer.

Diet has been... a diet. 85% clean, with some chips ahoy thrown in yesterday. I swear, once I get any sort of sugar in my system it's game over. Straight up crackhead for junk food.

Almost done with week 1 of Gamma Bomb - and damn am I sore. Many of the exercises programmed are different than any I've done before, so the soreness is surprising. I feel like I am spending most of my effort figuring out movement patterns as opposed to actual effort exertion. But, here I sit with nearly every muscle sore. Go figure - John Meadows knows his stuff.



Also, big victory. The really hot, super fit trainer chick at my new gym asked me what show I was prepping for. Fuckin making it boys.

My workout today:


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Ok - so my training journal is just a notebook and I always leave it in my car so I don't forget it... but man is it inconvenient to transfer all of my chicken scratch to the computer.
> 
> Diet has been... a diet. 85% clean, with some chips ahoy thrown in yesterday. I swear, once I get any sort of sugar in my system it's game over. Straight up crackhead for junk food.
> 
> ...


Nice!  Quick question though. How bad were your convulsions though when you were trying to write that stuff down?  Jk.. good job on your side win btw.


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Ok - so my training journal is just a notebook and I always leave it in my car so I don't forget it... but man is it inconvenient to transfer all of my chicken scratch to the computer.
> 
> Diet has been... a diet. 85% clean, with some chips ahoy thrown in yesterday. I swear, once I get any sort of sugar in my system it's game over. Straight up crackhead for junk food.
> 
> ...


We need a UG hand writing thread


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> We need a UG hand writing thread


Fkin roast fest


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

PZT said:


> Fkin roast fest


That's what we do here apparently. I've learned to embrace it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2022)

Old school with the notebook


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Old school with the notebook


Yea - I really like being able to leave my phone in my gym bag during my workouts. Feels more focused.


----------



## PZT (Aug 12, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Yea - I really like being able to leave my phone in my gym bag during my workouts. Feels more focused.


I need my notepad app lol


----------



## DF (Aug 12, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Ok - so my training journal is just a notebook and I always leave it in my car so I don't forget it... but man is it inconvenient to transfer all of my chicken scratch to the computer.
> 
> Diet has been... a diet. 85% clean, with some chips ahoy thrown in yesterday. I swear, once I get any sort of sugar in my system it's game over. Straight up crackhead for junk food.
> 
> ...


A note book is the only way to go.  You think his writing is bad?  LOL


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 15, 2022)

Weekend was a great success. Got in 8 hours of mountain biking with no injuries or weird health issues rearing their heads. Plus, the guy I was riding with was on an e-bike and I kept up the whole time. Cardio is on point and loving it.

Got in a workout at a hole in the wall gym by where I was biking - ended up having this super hot cougar give me her number and show me all her tattoos. I would never cheat on my wife, but damn was it a big ego boost to have some really hot chick basically fawning over my whole workout. Rode that high all day.

Left the notebook at the gym, but it was back day on Gamma Bomb. All the weights were moving really well, and I added LBs to the bar on every lift (except calf raises).

Included below, one shirtless picture of me at the gym I took after the cougar left since I thought I was looking decent. Also, one picture of my bike. Cuz why not.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 16, 2022)

Today was chest/shoulders day of Gamma Bomb and I'm feeling really good. Weights have gone up considerably since last week - although that's probably more due to me learning movement patterns than actually getting stronger. 

Oh well - PRs are PRs.

Also, been running 2 miles a day 4x a week for the past few weeks and am actually sort of starting to enjoy running. It's super fucking weird.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 17, 2022)

Fuckkkkkkk you John Meadows. Today was leg day, and that motherfucker programmed "Bulgarian split squat drop set of death". Totally accurate name - I legit am having trouble sitting down and standing up.

The pump in my legs was insane though, saw veins in new places and my shorts were bordering on compression shorts for a bit after the workout.

That is all. Calories are at 3500 with protein at 280 and fats at 140. IDK what carbs are, but the rest.

Upping calories to 3600 next week via another egg at breakfast.


Included for anyone who actually reads this - a bonus pic of my wife.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 17, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Fuckkkkkkk you John Meadows. Today was leg day, and that motherfucker programmed "Bulgarian split squat drop set of death". Totally accurate name - I legit am having trouble sitting down and standing up.
> 
> The pump in my legs was insane though, saw veins in new places and my shorts were bordering on compression shorts for a bit after the workout.
> 
> ...


Running creeping death 2 huh?

That picture though


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Running creeping death 2 huh?
> 
> That picture though


Gamma bomb.

Right? She wonders why I always buy her puzzles as presents


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 17, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Gamma bomb.
> 
> Right? She wonders why I always buy her puzzles as presents


How far into the program are you?


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How far into the program are you?




Week two right now.


----------



## PZT (Aug 18, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Fuckkkkkkk you John Meadows. Today was leg day, and that motherfucker programmed "Bulgarian split squat drop set of death". Totally accurate name - I legit am having trouble sitting down and standing up.
> 
> The pump in my legs was insane though, saw veins in new places and my shorts were bordering on compression shorts for a bit after the workout.
> 
> ...


Well done sir


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> I need my notepad app lol



Same, that’s what I’m bouts cuh cuh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

Looking lean as shit bro and wifey looking extra delish. Good for you my man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 18, 2022)

wifey looking hot!


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 22, 2022)

Alright - wrapped up week 2 of Gamma Bomb at a super shitty Bay Area Snap Fitness (was visiting friends in town). Really made me appreciate my home gym even more.

Today was back day - block pulls were feeling extra heavy and lower back was feeling extra weak. Other than that I went up in weight on pretty much everything... and significantly.

I can tell the NPP is really starting to do its magic - shirts are getting tighter and I weighed in at 212 this morning (up 7lbs). Hoping this extra water weight doesn't make running too much harder.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 23, 2022)

What is it with John Meadows and these goddamn death sets. Did some dumbbell swings today that burned in ways I did not know my rear delts could burn.

Also - pulled the trigger and bought and Xbox Series X. They're finally in stock places, so ordered one from Costco along with so new games. Should be here on Monday.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> What is it with John Meadows and these goddamn death sets. Did some dumbbell swings today that burned in ways I did not know my rear delts could burn.
> 
> Also - pulled the trigger and bought and Xbox Series X. They're finally in stock places, so ordered one from Costco along with so new games. Should be here on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 26649



He’s a fucking animal man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 24, 2022)

Another day, another drop set of death. Quads were looking like goddamn veiny roadmaps during the extensions set today. Which was cool.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 25, 2022)

Man oh man - freaking arm day! Something that 531 never had, and that I thought I would look forward to. But no, John had to fucking program 3 different curls in variations and timings that completely ruined curls in the moment for me. 

I do really like the bent over cable extensions for my triceps though - they gave me that super satisfying deep burn right away.

I've been biking and/or running every day - and so far its been good. I can tell that even the additional ~5lbs of water I've put on is making it harder to run. Which means I can't stop, or else I'm going to get back to a place where even just a mile kills me.

Weighing in at 210 this morning in between my two shits. Eating ~3700 calories a day right now, with a really big emphasis on ground beef.


My diet yesterday:

*Preworkout*
200g of low-fat cottage cheese with 30g of honey

*Breakfast*
a bagel with light cream cheese
4 eggs

*Lunch*
2 x 6oz lean burgers w/buns and sugar free ketchup

*Snacks *(spent too much time at the bike shop and caved)
1 muffin
1 latte
1 pale ale

*Dinner*
2 cups of pasta sauce
14oz of lean beef
200g of rotini pasta
2oz of Parmesan cheese


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 27, 2022)

I’m so excited to be able to work out at my normal gym for Saturdays. Snap fitness just doesn’t do it for me anymore feeling a little bloated and flat today but it’s probably in my head.

208lbs this morning


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 29, 2022)

Another day, another death set. This time it was pull ups. Random thought of the morning: John programs in banded pullovers for back days, but I just can't seem to find a spot in the gym to set myself up with bands... am I missing out on much?


ate like shit at a wedding this weekend, so the bloat continues.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Difficult to read all that chicken scratch bro!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Difficult to read all that chicken scratch bro!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s kinda like writing in code…. Except even I don’t know how to decipher it ha


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2022)

Reads “did work hoes”


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 30, 2022)

Felt strong today - and liked what I saw in the mirror. My dysmorphia must be taking a day off today ha.

Really good chest day today, the neutral grip dumbbell presses were surprisingly hard. I thought I would be able to rep what I do with normal grips... nope. 65s kicked my ass.


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Felt strong today - and liked what I saw in the mirror. My dysmorphia must be taking a day off today ha.
> 
> Really good chest day today, the neutral grip dumbbell presses were surprisingly hard. I thought I would be able to rep what I do with normal grips... nope. 65s kicked my ass.
> 
> View attachment 27004


For me it’s a thin line between dysmorphia and delusion. Like if dysmorphia isn’t flowing then I think I look like a fkin monster lol


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 31, 2022)

Well - it was a pretty spiritual leg day. Halfway blacked out after squats, puked in my mouth during the hack squat drop set and then legit saw god doing those fucking leg extensions. 

Puked again when I got home. Thanks John Meadows. 

Weighed in at 207.6 this morning, which seems really light. Am upping calories by 100 to 3700.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 1, 2022)

Man - the weights are getting lighter by the day - feels good.

Weighed in at a low of 206.4 last night…. Ugh. More calories!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 3, 2022)

I swear someone turned the gravity down today. Weights were moving great, and felt like I actually looked decent too. 

Slowly losing weight at 3700 calories, so upping to 4K. Weighed in at 206.4 this morning pre-shit.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 6, 2022)

So - twofer today.

Yesterday was back day, and it was probably the best back day I've ever had. Weights were moving great, and goddamn if those pullovers didn't burn like little bonfires on my lats.

Today was chest/shoulders. Moved up in weight on everything and saw some new delt veins.

Diet wise, I've been eating 4k calories for the last few days. Up to 210, but not looking any "puffier" so think this might be the spot for now.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 7, 2022)

Coffee wasn’t doing it so I bought a scoop of 5150 at the gym. Holy fuck  that shit is like drugs and I still feel weird.

Training wise, it was squat drop sets. I seriously felt like I was going to fucking pass out. I couldn’t catch my breath for at least five minutes after that fucking beast. 

My quads looked really cool when I was doing the Smith machine lunges though. Definition is coming in quite well.


In terms of big life events, I finally got my tooth replaced. Ive had one of those retainer teeth for like two years, and I finally have an implant… feels good.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 8, 2022)

Arm day today. Weights are still going up - added 20lbs to my overhead extensions and maybeeeee could have gone even higher. Weighed in at 211.6 this morning.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 10, 2022)

Solid Saturday workout. Shoulder was really giving me trouble on the incline presses so dropped the weight down.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

Sounds and looks like you’ve found the sweet spot for your calories. Up to 211 since making the change to 4k if I saw correctly. That’s awesome man, keep up the good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sounds and looks like you’ve found the sweet spot for your calories. Up to 211 since making the change to 4k if I saw correctly. That’s awesome man, keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 12, 2022)

Holy shit - I rowed with 130s today. I remember not long ago I was stoked that I could pull 100s. Feels fucking great. 

Weighed in at 212.2

Parents were in town this weekend so diet was touch and go, excited to get back into a routine this week.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 13, 2022)

Today was a great day. Didn’t necessarily feel like I added a ton of weight to the bar compared to last week but all my joints felt great. I also, for a few minutes after benching, felt like I looked pretty good. I’ll count that as a win.

Weighed in at 212 this morning - which is consistent with my slow and steady bulking progress so far. I’ll have to see how my weight continues to go up but I’m thinking there might be a caloric increase in my near future.

My biggest problem is that most of my hobbies are cardio and I really want to bike more. In order to bike more, I’ve been running 2 miles every day I’m not biking. Which definitely doesn’t help with my caloric surplus goals.

Bonus pictures included, some food porn, and a booty shot of my wife.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 13, 2022)

Good work! Wife is a cutie!


----------



## PZT (Sep 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good work! Wife is a cutie!


Actually has really pretty hair too


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 13, 2022)

PZT said:


> Actually has really pretty hair too


Thanks! I use bar soap. 

Wait, you were talking about her…. :-(


----------



## PZT (Sep 13, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Thanks! I use bar soap.
> 
> Wait, you were talking about her…. :-(


Or was I? 😏


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 14, 2022)

Wednesday fucking Wednesday.

Got the oil changed in the hooptie today (06 Legacy) and she's running like a top. Definitely showing her age, but I promised her I'd be the one to take her on her last drive to the wrecker. And I keep promises.

Training wise it was legs day. John didn't program anything too earth shattering, other than drop sets on both leg press and leg curls. The walking lunges were nice to do outside now that it's cooling down too.

Bonus pic: my old station wagon


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 15, 2022)

Last arm day before deload week and goddamn it was a doozy. Giant sets on bis and tris had me burning so fucking bad. 

Dog is sick so had to sleep downstairs, so got to the gym like an hour early. It was packed! Liked the energy, didn’t like waiting for machines. 

Also, threw out my fucking back standing up after my last set of cable crunches. Goddamnit.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 19, 2022)

Well earned deload week this week. Spent all weekend at the bike park and my body is straight up wrecked.

Weighing in at 215 this morning - thinking that's gonna be mostly extra water from the inflammation. But maybe just maybe some of it is lean tissue.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Awesome work in here bro. Always enjoy seeing wifey too. That’s a serious wagon she’s dragging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 20, 2022)

Another glorious deload day. Feeling stronger, and I think I might be even starting to look bigger. 

Weighed in at 214 this morning, which makes an average weight gain of 1.3lbs a week (according to my happy scale app). I think that’s right about where I want to be, since even on gear I doubt I could accrue much more lean tissue than that.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 20, 2022)

Here’s a super cool chart with circles and arrows that I made during a pointless meeting this morning at work.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 23, 2022)

God. Damnit.

Lost a filling and cracked a molar on Wednesday. Hurts like a bitch to eat and it’s going to be like a four week long process to get a crown.

My first thought was that I would just do a ton of shakes with like peanut butter and shit so I could get the calories in but it’s fucking cold sensitive.

I guess I just have to reevaluate how much I want this and double down on eating through the pain.


On more positive news, it’s the last day of deload week and I’m super excited to hit it really hard next week. Coming into the leg focused side of Gamma Bomb, and I can’t wait to make all of my jeans just a little tighter.

Weight seems to be stalled out at about 214. Not going to increase calories yet, but thinking that it’s an eventuality. Maybe next week, depending on what the scale does this week  

Bonus picture of my super cute dog on a hike yesterday.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 26, 2022)

Back to routine! Tooth still hurts like a bitch, but I'm getting better at chewing through the pain.

Sister was in town all last week, so diet was pretty weak. Weighed in at 212.6 so maybe lost a bit of weight since I definitely wasn't getting 4k calories in consistently. Besides on Saturday. I ate at least 3lbs of fried fish on Saturday.

Deload is done too! It was fun, but it felt really good to kick my own ass this morning with a good leg workout. Left knee was giving me a bit of trouble, but did some warmups and wore the sleeves and was able to squat respectable weight.


Unrelated exciting life news: bought a new mazda cx-30 for the wife on sunday. she fucking loves it, and I love that she's out of that shitbox saturn. Gotta keep that sexy ass in a safe, reliable vehicle.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 27, 2022)

Man - I love my gym. I spotted for a powerlifter guy yesterday, which was cool. Even cooler though, he saw me benching and gave me some really good cues. Like, I made some serious breakthroughs on my benching technique. I fucking love it.

When I go to places like Snap Fitness or w/e, I'm almost always the biggest guy at the gym. Kinda sucks, since I have a ton to learn. Places like where I go now, I am almost always one of the weaker guys. Feels right.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

Love seeing the written log, I'm still learning to let my app go so it's nice to see how others write it out. Also, digging the bonus pics. Keep it coming and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Love seeing the written log, I'm still learning to let my app go so it's nice to see how others write it out. Also, digging the bonus pics. Keep it coming and thanks for the inspiration.


Thanks! And right back atcha. Yours is definitely one of logs here that I follow. It's really cool being part of a community that's super into this shit like I am.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

Sorry my log has been so boring and lonely lately lol. Hoping to fix that soon...

And I agree, I love being a part of it with people who "get it". The "why do you do this to yourself?" question gets old.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Sorry my log has been so boring and lonely lately lol. Hoping to fix that soon...
> 
> And I agree, I love being a part of it with people who "get it". The "why do you do this to yourself?" question gets old.



"are you seriously eating again??" or "how do you eat so much, you're going to get fat"


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

nailed it! And then anyone who sees me try to walk up the stairs after a leg day, or out of a chair, or even the car. 

Hubby: why do you do this to yourself babe?
Me: last time I checked you weren't complaining about dat ass, and it takes some heavy fkn weights to get it to look like that. Now mind yo bidniz and help me off the floor


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> nailed it! And then anyone who sees me try to walk up the stairs after a leg day, or out of a chair, or even the car.
> 
> Hubby: why do you do this to yourself babe?
> Me: last time I checked you weren't complaining about dat ass, and it takes some heavy fkn weights to get it to look like that. Now mind yo bidniz and help me off the floor


haha - yea. Back when I was just starting to get abs and look cool with my shirt off, my wife had a sort of aha moment. 

Before that, she was always frustrated that we couldnt make super tasty dinner recipes from magazines. Now she's all about me eating my cookie cutter, easily loggable meals.

I jokingly suggested that I'd go back to having more of a dad bod so we could eat out more/stay out later with friends, and she was not about it lol.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> haha - yea. Back when I was just starting to get abs and look cool with my shirt off, my wife had a sort of aha moment.
> 
> Before that, she was always frustrated that we couldnt make super tasty dinner recipes from magazines. Now she's all about me eating my cookie cutter, easily loggable meals.
> 
> I jokingly suggested that I'd go back to having more of a dad bod so we could eat out more/stay out later with friends, and she was not about it lol.


so now she gets it 

I'm in a bulk phase so everything is well hidden under the fluff, so he doesnt get it right now. just sees me grumpily looking at all my jiggle jiggles and eating another meal and asking for help off the floor after leg day. I'll just show him show pics and new bigger butt until it clicks. 

But this is exactly why it's nice to hang with people who do get it. Dont have to constantly explain the "why"


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> so now she gets it
> 
> I'm in a bulk phase so everything is well hidden under the fluff, so he doesnt get it right now. just sees me grumpily looking at all my jiggle jiggles and eating another meal and asking for help off the floor after leg day. I'll just show him show pics and new bigger butt until it clicks.
> 
> But this is exactly why it's nice to hang with people who do get it. Dont have to constantly explain the "why"



Exactly. Some of my wifes friends who are into "body positivity" can be super fucking exhausting to be around. Always pushing weird new fad diets, never committing, always self conscious and super judgmental.

I think that's why I love Jim Wendler's ridiculous quotes so much. They're almost like a palate cleanser haha


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 28, 2022)

Back day. Broke out the versa grips for the first time and liked them. They help with my tendonitis for sure. 

I think I’m starting to look bigger - which is cool. 

Lower back has been hurting though. Weak.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 30, 2022)

Leg day! Got a good pump going on this giant set and now I’m about ready to takeoff on a 2 mile run.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 30, 2022)

Leg day + 2 mile run.... 🤔this does not compute. How are you even walking after leg day??


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 30, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Leg day + 2 mile run.... 🤔this does not compute. How are you even walking after leg day??


Verrrrrry carefully ha. It definitely sucked balls.

But - to put it in context, we’re talking an 11 minute pace with a little walk sesh after mile one.

Not trying to be a runner (gross). Just trying to keep my cardio up as I gain weight.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 30, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Not trying to be a runner (gross).


🤣🤣🤣

But actually that makes sense. I do walks after mine too, cardio pace for cardio reasons too


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 2, 2022)

today was a great day.

Volunteered at the local mountain bike race and had a chance to hang out with all my friends, which was awesome. Also had a few strangers come up to me and ask me if I was a bodybuilder. Felt fucking good - especially since the dysmorphia has been really strong lately.

Just got home after a beer with the guys, about to take an epsom salt bath and smash some chicken breast before playing Destiny 2 all night since the wife is camping with her girlfriends.

10/10 Saturday.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 3, 2022)

Fucking sick leg day. The squats were nuts - 10 front squats immediately into 10 back squats. Then lunges. 

Legs were looking so good.

Really getting into the swing of things and watched a bunch of John Meadows videos this weekend and I think I’m getting better at executing his programming.

Caught up in a weird potential layoff situation at work, which means I really don’t have shit to do. Cleaning up around the house and doing some projects while also maximizing video game time. Trying not to get too anxious about potentially losing an income stream, and instead just making the most of this free time.

Thought I was gonna go biking this afternoon but after legs this morning opted out. Definitely going to be getting on the bike later this week though when I can finally stand up unassisted.

Also, it’s a new iPhone day because I’m a slave to consumerism and always by the new one. Marginally exciting

Bonus pic is one that I actually used to think I looked good in at the time. But now I think I just looked fat. Good reminder of how far I’ve come.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 4, 2022)

Fucking chest day. Felt amazing. I'm gonna credit all the anabolic peanut butter I blended into my shake last night.

Flat benched 90lb dumbbells, which is a PR for me. Thinking I could have gone up higher if I hadn't done so many sets beforehand. Next time - I'm coming for the 100s.

Lifewise, I used all my newfound free time to steam clean all the carpets in our house yesterday. Made the wife happy - which is important. I am so fucking horny from all this test that if she stopped putting out, I might explode. Not metaphorically either, literally.


----------



## eazy (Oct 4, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> PR for me


well done. congrats.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 5, 2022)

Back day.

Everything felt pretty good, but was a little more groggy this morning than I was yesterday, so didn’t necessarily feel like I “smashed” it. More like I showed up, put the effort in and left.

Either way, my upper back is already sore so I think I did enough.

I’ll throw in a progress photo I took today. Belly is a little bit bloated from a 12 inch subway sandwich I had about 20 minutes before taking the photo, but I think I’m definitely starting to look bigger. And I still haven’t lost much definition in my stomach, which is a big win.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 5, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Back day.
> 
> Everything felt pretty good, but was a little more groggy this morning than I was yesterday, so didn’t necessarily feel like I “smashed” it. More like I showed up, put the effort in and left.
> 
> ...


Looking good bro keep it up. 

Still running Gamma Bomb?


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Looking good bro keep it up.
> 
> Still running Gamma Bomb?


Yessir. On the third week of the 2nd part (legs focused)

Still loving it. The exercise variety keeps it interesting, and it’s written in such a way that if I blow a body part up one day, there’s enough time to recover before a similar movement is programmed again. 

Thinking Creeping Death 2 next


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 5, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Yessir. On the third week of the 2nd part (legs focused)
> 
> Still loving it. The exercise variety keeps it interesting, and it’s written in such a way that if I blow a body part up one day, there’s enough time to recover before a similar movement is programmed again.
> 
> Thinking Creeping Death 2 next


I’ve been running CD2 by the program for 6 weeks; make sure you have the time and can recover its pretty gnarly


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 6, 2022)

Off day today, so took a 3 mile walk in the mountains with my dog.


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Oct 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ve been running CD2 by the program for 6 weeks; make sure you have the time and can recover its pretty gnarly



I finished up John Meadow's Creeping Death II almost two weeks ago. I really liked it a lot and saw improvements in my physique. But I kinda felt like my legs actually weren't getting the higher volume that they were used to while on other programs. And I think my legs today overall look a little smaller smaller. John also isn't too big on focusing on lateral deltoids when training shoulders. He pushes posterior deltoid training more. I kinda think I don't look as ballooned at the delts when I look at myself in the mirror head on. I respond well to military press movements for lateral delts; especially with dumbbells. I'll do his program again in the future but might throw in military presses more consistently. Also, more squats.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 6, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> I finished up John Meadow's Creeping Death II almost two weeks ago. I really liked it a lot and saw improvements in my physique. But I kinda felt like my legs actually weren't getting the higher volume that they were used to while on other programs. And I think my legs today overall look a little smaller smaller. John also isn't too big on focusing on lateral deltoids when training shoulders. He pushes posterior deltoid training more. I kinda think I don't look as ballooned at the delts when I look at myself in the mirror head on. I respond well to military press movements for lateral delts; especially with dumbbells. I'll do his program again in the future but might throw in military presses more consistently. Also, more squats.


Yea his leg day seems to be the only think lacking in CD2. But it works for me because my legs grow just looking at a leg press.

Have you ran CD1?

I’m not a fan of the high volume but I’m a meadows fanboy and want to run his low volume high intensity programs.


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Oct 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Yea his leg day seems to be the only think lacking in CD2. But it works for me because my legs grow just looking at a leg press.
> 
> Have you ran CD1?
> 
> I’m not a fan of the high volume but I’m a meadows fanboy and want to run his low volume high intensity programs.


 Is the CD1 quite different? I thought CD2 was simply an improved newer version of the first program. 

I'm a fan, too. So sad he's gone. I really like his instructional videos on youtube. Apparently, his family is keeping his youtube channel going and posting videos regularly.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 7, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> Is the CD1 quite different? I thought CD2 was simply an improved newer version of the first program.
> 
> I'm a fan, too. So sad he's gone. I really like his instructional videos on youtube. Apparently, his family is keeping his youtube channel going and posting videos regularly.


CD1 was more of a bro split. Back, push, legs, chest shoulders and arms. I enjoyed CD1 More than I am CD2

Still putting out great content from the grave


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Oct 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> CD1 was more of a bro split. Back, push, legs, chest shoulders and arms. I enjoyed CD1 More than I am CD2
> 
> Still putting out great content from the grave


Really? I'll give it a once over and check it out.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 7, 2022)

Definitely thinking I want to check out CD1 too then

Today was 2nd leg day of the week. Added weight to every exercise and felt great. 

I love it when a plan comes together. Currently weighing in at 219


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 8, 2022)

Arms day today, and definitely am feeling way stronger. Thought I would be dragging since I stayed up late last night after taking some Molly with my wife and getting freaky. nope. 

Even got a 2 mile run in after my lifts. A strong start to Saturday.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 10, 2022)

Man. Feeling like I’m coming down with something and dragged pretty hard at the gym. got the work done though and I’m sticking to my diet plan so today will not be a loss.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Glad you were able to push through it man. I hope whatever it is, doesn’t stay long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 11, 2022)

Feeling better than yesterday. MUCH better. Still have some lingering stomach/GI stuff, but besides that I am basically back to normal. Whew.

Weighed in at 222 this morning - and looking/feeling it. My gym shirts are feeling tighter, but movement/running feels like I'm wearing a weighted vest (cuz I basically am). Sitting through a stupid work meeting right now, then out to do my 2 mile jog. It's gonna suck, but after that I get to take my hot bath (which absolutely does not suck).


Today was chest. Didn't move up from the 90lb dumbbells, but got 4 straight sets of 8 in with them. Which is a volume PR (technically) so I'll take it.

I'm super self conscious about taking selfies at the gym for some reason, but this is a pic I sent my wife this morning and I think I can tell my arms are getting bigger.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 12, 2022)

Amazing back day. Added weight on every exercise, and got my lats burning like fireeeeeeee on those pullovers.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 14, 2022)

Quick and brutal leg day before a backpacking trip this weekend. Quads felt like they were about to explode.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2022)

keep chopping down that tree man..Its just happens one day u will wake up and bang ripped


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 16, 2022)

Backpacking was awesome - and made it home in time to destroy my arms. Those sets of 20 are about 10 reps too long ha.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 16, 2022)

some bonus pics since it was so fucking pretty


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 17, 2022)

Ugh. Spent time with a friend who was sick on Friday, and I think I caught his bug. Feeling like 40% again - but powered through the workouts.

Didn't add weight to the bar on anything besides calf raises - but feel like I deserve a medal for getting through those sets of 30 leg presses.


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Feeling like 40% again


feel better soon


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> feel better soon


Thanks man. 🤜🏼


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 17, 2022)

3x30 leg press??


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 17, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> 3x30 leg press??


Inhuman. If John Meadows were alive, I would send him a strongly worded letter.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 18, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Inhuman. If John Meadows were alive, I would send him a strongly worded letter.



I can’t believe I forgot that he passed and was no longer living. Damn that sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 18, 2022)

John fucked my chest up in the best way today. The first set of lateral raises after those banded declines had my pecs spasming like fucking crazy.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 19, 2022)

Back day today and had a chance to row with 140s. Almost puked, but felt pretty bad ass. Definitely a PR for me.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 21, 2022)

Second leg day of the week and my quads are still on fire from Monday. Weight seems stalled at 219 - upping calories to 4200.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 22, 2022)

Arm day, glorious arm day. One of the guys at the gym put up a 405 bench right as I was warming up, and that got me super pumped up. It’s been an hour or so since I left, and my hands are still shaking from the thrashing I gave them. 10/10

Weighed in at 222 this morning, current diet is 4200 cal, at least 300g of protein and at least 300g of carbs. Lots and lots of chicken and lean beef, with minimal to no protein powders.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 24, 2022)

Weighed in at 222 again so I think this is real weight not just water. Legs were feeling pretty spicy from biking all day yesterday, but I got through it.


----------



## maryempenn (Oct 25, 2022)

Good calculations guys. Thank you haha


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 26, 2022)

Chest day and I swear I was still sore from last week. First set of machine press felt good, but I was absolutely fried for the rest of the push stuff.

Got through it though.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 26, 2022)

Double post. Idk why i did that.


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 26, 2022)

Back day! Added weight to the bar on 1 arm barbell rows and maxed out the single cable row machine. Feels good.


----------



## beachbody30 (Nov 1, 2022)

Well - lost my pen so wasn't able to write my workouts down. Probably for the best - it was not a "top tier" workout today. Didn't add weight to anything, and everything felt super heavy. Especially the leg presses.

Partied a bit too hard with a bunch of friends in the city this weekend for halloween and still feeling it.

Headed to Seattle for a work thing today, so going to delay the rest of my workout week by another 2 days.

Dropped the NPP about a week ago, and my weight has held steady at about 220 (started cycle at 206). I also am seeing a bit more definition with that water gone, so feeling pretty confident that I haven't put on a ton of fat. I mean shit, if I can end this cycle with 10lbs of lean tissue gain, I'm gonna be so fucking happy.


----------



## beachbody30 (Nov 8, 2022)

Well - traveled all last week and did a shit job of keeping track of workouts. Also did a shit job of eating, I probably averaged maybeeeee 3k calories a day. Pathetic!

Back at it this week though, eating like each meal might be my last.

Gamma Bomb was fun! Now that the dust has settled, I will definitely be running another John Meadows program in the future.

Now though, back to my roots. Doing a 5/3/1 BBB cycle. So far I feel strong, and am moving significantly heavier weights than I was before Gamma Bomb.

Weight is 221 post-poop. Hoping I can push to a relatively lean-ish 230 by the end of the year.


----------



## beachbody30 (Nov 17, 2022)

Still alive and still on the wagon. Cranking 5/3/1 BBB right now and feeling reasonably strong. Numbers are much higher than they were pre-cycle, but seem to have plateaued the last few weeks.

"diet fatigue" is seriously setting in though. IDK how much longer I can keep bulking hard like this. I mean, the results are there and all... but goddamnit I am so fucking tired of hitting my 4100 calories every day. The 16 week mark is next week.

Thinking I am going to suck it up and eat hard for these last few weeks (should be easier with the holidays right?) and throw 50mg daily of Anadrol in these last 4 weeks as a sort of icing on the cake of my bulk.

Currently weighing in at 226 in the AM - so 20lbs gained over 14 weeks.


Life stuff: Got laid off (am a tech worker) so have a super cushy severance package and nothing to do but workout and play video games. So far, it's been great.

Was having tons of sex, even had a non-swapping orgy thing a few weeks ago with our friends. I think non-swapping group sex is our sweet spot for debauchery - so will probably be doing that more. Unfortunately, wife has a pretty bad case of BV though, so she wants to wait until it clears before her pussy is open for biz again. When it rains it pours, as they say.


----------



## beachbody30 (Nov 30, 2022)

Well - this diary is officially on hold.

Still working out, still counting calories - but bulking ended for me over the weekend.

Ended up putting on 24lbs of weight over the 16 weeks of my cycle, with an ending weight of 230 - and am excited to see how much of it stays as actual lean tissue. I can tell I have more fat than when I started, but not proportionally too much more. Maybe I put on 10lbs lean? Fingers crossed anyways.

When I start cutting next January and I start to see the work I put in this fall, I'll start updating again.


----------



## beachbody30 (Dec 19, 2022)

Updates

I ended up getting a ridiculously terrible flu about 2 weeks ago. I'm talking 100+ fever, uncontrollable tremors, the whole nine yards. Took me out of the gym obviously, and totally killed my appetite.

After my fever broke early last week, I've been trying to get in a workout every other day. No real programming, just doing my compounds along with a few accessories. I still feel super drained.

The wildest thing to me is what my weight has been doing though. When I was feverish, I was hovering around 133. Now that my fever has broken, it has dropped down as low as 213. Right now I average about 215 when I wake up. 

So a 20lb swing within 7 days.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 19, 2022)

^I'm pretty sure such weight loss is relatively normal when getting really ill. I had COVID pretty bad a year ago, and lost 12 pounds in a matter of days, then regained much of it pretty quickly. I'm a much higher bodyfat percentage than you, but we are the same height.

Hopefully you rebound quickly in the gym!


----------

